# For those that have been here awhile...



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

this popped into my FB feed tonight, so i thought i would share...he used to post here a lot, but at least things are on the up for him





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=977456355731739



Facebook.com/nicolecowardmusic/videos/977456355731739/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

She?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

What is it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I certainly remember Dave Henman here in the forum.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> What is it?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's been a while now since David left this forum. Glad his doing well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I enjoyed Dave's contributions here, and I wish he was still visiting.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I remember him well, he was a big contributor here for several years.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

How so? 8)

I miss Davids presence in the forum.
I hooked up with him on FB while he was still a member.

I met him briefly a few years ago when I went down south.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I also miss his contributions to this forum.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Was he the chain mail guy?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

One of the most frustrating, and yet nicest guys, I've met, LOL. met him at Eric's funeral here in London a few years ago. For those wondering the "how so" was his favourite response to any question.

As for the song and album, completely awesome. A great year for me, just turning 20, and tooling around in a '69 Camaro, '70 Cuda, and '71 TR6, in that order.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I always thought Dave Henman was a good guy. It seemed politics of the day got him upset a number of times. 

It's good to have a bit of news on him. I grew up listening to April Wine and saw them in concert a couple of times Actually, April Wine was my first concert.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that David and his brother wrote "Drop Your Guns" and "Could've Been a Lady".

Gold records on the wall.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> "Could've Been a Lady".


April Wine is a Canadian rock band formed in 1969. Originally based in Halifax, Nova Scotia, ... The first single from the album *was a cover version of the song "You Could Have Been a Lady", originally by the band Hot Chocolate. *


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

greco said:


> April Wine is a Canadian rock band formed in 1969. Originally based in Halifax, Nova Scotia, ... The first single from the album *was a cover version of the song "You Could Have Been a Lady", originally by the band Hot Chocolate. *


Oh, must just be Drop Your Guns then, I thought that it was both.
Thanks for the correction.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Oh, must just be Drop Your Guns then, I thought that it was both.
> Thanks for the correction.


Just learned that it was a cover myself ...tonight when I was grabbing the YouTube video.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I PM'ed him with a couple of gear questions and he answered them.
Not a ton of info given, but he definitely answered them--kind of like some of his replies on the forum.
He's gone & come back & gone again...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting guy...not very tolerant of other perspectives though, which tarnished my memory of him. I think if h wasn't so strong willed, he would have had some fascinating insight to share. But I'm not a fan of benevolent dictatorships.

Lots have come and gone... but life is like that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I've seen him participating recently in that much larger forum down south - the one where intolerance is the norm. LOL


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

So is he the chain mail guy?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I think I've seen him participating recently in that much larger forum down south - the one where intolerance is the norm. LOL


Which one is that?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

adcandour said:


> So is he the chain mail guy?


That was Clinton Hammond.

Clinton Hammond (@ClintonHammond) on Twitter

Clinton Hammond - Sword For Hire - Music Mead Maille Mayhem -


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> I think I've seen him participating recently in that much larger forum down south - the one where intolerance is the norm. LOL


Are you talking about Harmony Central? I thought that place was dead. I haven't been there in years. They did some kind of change a few or more years ago and everyone left.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Are you talking about Harmony Central? I thought that place was dead. I haven't been there in years. They did some kind of change a few or more years ago and everyone left.


Did they kick you out and ban you?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Did they kick you out and ban you?


Really? I get you have fun at the guy's expense but you're becoming borderline inappropriate.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Really? I get you have fun at the guy's expense but you're becoming borderline inappropriate.


I don't deny any of the claims you've made but my above post is far from anything inappropriate.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah thanks. Thought it might be time for you to get a grip on yourself and be somewhat respectful, at least to yourself if you can't manage it for anyone else.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Yeah thanks. Thought it might be time for you to get a grip on yourself and be somewhat respectful, at least to yourself if you can't manage it for anyone else.


I'm sure you know where the ignore list is, please use it if you feel like you're gonna lose sleep over my posts.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> April Wine is a Canadian rock band formed in 1969. Originally based in Halifax, Nova Scotia, ... The first single from the album *was a cover version of the song "You Could Have Been a Lady", originally by the band Hot Chocolate. *


Since nobody else posted it--unless I missed it...
Studio-




Live--vocals aren't always audible...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Which one is that?


Teeee Geeee Peeeee


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I'm sure you know where the ignore list is, please use it if you feel like you're gonna lose sleep over my posts.


That'd be weird, I'm not the problem here, you are.
I didn't think it was too much to ask to scale down the personal attacks especially since they don't add anything useful to the conversation. And they just make you look more like the dick you've already agreed that you are.
Here's a link for ya if I'm still not clear enough: Pink Shirt Day | Help Us End Bullying

You know, the first step to recovery is acknowledging you've got a problem. Good luck.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> That'd be weird, I'm not the problem here, you are.
> I didn't think it was too much to ask to scale down the personal attacks especially since they don't add anything useful to the conversation. And they just make you look more like the dick you've already agreed that you are.
> Here's a link for ya if I'm still not clear enough: Pink Shirt Day | Help Us End Bullying
> 
> You know, the first step to recovery is acknowledging you've got a problem. Good luck.


This is my shirt from last year, same campaign I believe. It seems to have shrunk a bit or maybe the holiday pounds have been tough on me but rest easy,.. I'm on the road to recovery.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Teeee Geeee Peeeee


Ah yes, I thought maybe.., I don't mind it but I also won't disagree with those that stay away. Plenty of gear stuff, which is nice.


----------

